# Craftsman 917.276601 Mower Deck Repair



## Deccles (Jun 10, 2015)

I recently bought a new house and the seller left their Craftsman riding mower. He said that it needed a "bearing housing" for about $70 but didn't have the exact name or a part #. 

The mower starts fine, rides fwd and back, the deck can be raised and lowered but when the blade is turned on it makes a terrible racket. 

I've never worked on riding mowers before but I shouldn't have a problem replacing the part, if I knew what to replace. Searsdirectparts.com didn't have anything called a bearing housing or anything. Just a mandrel housing. 

In any case, I'm just looking for some direction on finding which part I'm looking for. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
The mandrel assembly is what you want. 
It should come complete,ready to bolt on,but you have to use the old pulley,and blade ,and blade mount bolt.
Make sure you grease it(ifit has a grease zerk),before installing it.


----------

